# [Stock FW] Cube WP10 T698 Stock Firmware + GUIDE



## hikari_calyx (Aug 15, 2017)

> 如果你是中国的用户，请直接看这个帖子了解详情：http://bbs.wfun.com/thread-992275-1-1.html
> Please ignore the quote here if you're not from China.

Click to collapse



Have you bought the Phablet Cube WP10 T698 and soft bricked it? If the answer is yes, you're lucky.
I just got the stock firmware from a Chinese forum (In fact, it's from the quote above).

I don't know if it works on T598, but just give it a try.
How to use it:

1. Download the firmware I provided.
2. Extract the archive and install the driver. You may need to enter disable driver signature enforcement mode before install the driver if you're running 64-bit Windows. Please Google for it if you don't know how to enter. 
3. Power off the phablet and enter the Recovery mode (A lightning with a cog in white) by press the combination key [Vol +] + [Power]. If you encounter boot loop, keep press the combination key until you see the lightning with a cog.
4. Open a command prompt with Administrator privileges and change the working directory to the place that you extracted the firmware. If you're using PowerShell, type "cmd" and execute before proceed. For example, if you extracted the firmware to "D:\CUBE_T698_Stock_FW\Firmware" , type the command below to change working directory.

```
cd /d "D:\CUBE_T698_Stock_FW\Firmware"
```
5. Connect your phablet to PC. After the phablet is recognized and the driver is installed, type the command below to check if your phablet is listed.

```
ffutool -list
```
6. If everything is ready, type the command below to flash the firmware.

```
ffutool.exe -flash flash.ffu
```

*Following steps are really tricky, please read carefully.*
7. After the firmware flashed, your phablet should reboot, and the phablet should enter the factory menu. Unplug your phablet, and tap "关机" (Power Off in Chinese), "确认" (OK in Chinese) to power off your tablet. 
In case that you can't recognize Chinese character, I attached screenshots below.
8. After your phablet is completely powered off, re-enter the Recovery mode that display the lightning and cog.
9. Type the command below to disable factory menu.


```
ffutool -setBootMode 0
```
10. After your phablet reboots, you can finally use your phablet and pick a language.
11. You may need to use Interop Tools by @gus33000 to modify the model in order to get further updates. I recommend you to change the model to Lumia 650 since the specifications are similar. 
According the experience the OP writed in the post I quoted, I attached the recommended version (1.5) below.


```
PhoneManufacturer=MicrosoftMDG
PhoneMobileOperatorName=000-CN
PhoneManufacturerModelName=RM-1154_15729
PhoneModelName=RM-1154
PhoneHardwareVariant=RM-1154
```

If the phablet doesn't contain the language you're speaking, please reply, I'll post another guide for installing extra languages to your phablet.

You may need the checksum of Stock Firmware:

```
File: CUBE_T698_Stock_FW.zip
Size: 1291801211 Bytes
MD5: 8817E33DEBD002900B745974B921FB61
SHA1: 8D327D9B2400BB1636584055DE1CF8D4BDD4F26C
CRC32: A6495317
```


----------



## djtonka (Aug 16, 2017)

have FFU? just use WPID


----------



## klorofill (Aug 17, 2017)

*This golden information, and if you speak Chinese we need your help...*

Hi there!

This is very very valuable information. Its good to know how to refresh the CUBE tablet! Now that we know for certain that the Cube can be flashed to the original firmware, what we need to know now if how to fix all the other outstanding problems, namely:

Problem 1: Display position on the screen
Problem 2: Netflix doesn't work on this device.

I need you to speak Chinese and visit the Chinese language wfun forum and ask Chinese developers how to fix the screen positioning and how to unblock Netflix and get Netflix to work on this device.

If you can help me, you are help the entire community of users who own the CUBE WP10 device.

Please help us solve the screen position problem and the Netflix problem.

(Also check all my other threads and post on the CUBE WP10 - It will help you know how much I know)

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

From the bbs.wfun forum:

我实际使用中，有个值得注意的bug，表现为识别的触摸点比实际的触摸点要往屏幕下边偏移约2mm，而且主要表现在顶部位置，越往屏幕下方尝试，越不明显。

具体可以下载一个绘图APP测试。说这个bug完全不影响使用那是假的，只不过没有到难以接受的地步而已，平时不常点击顶部位置不会有所察觉（我也是点击智机社区APP顶部的签到和登录按钮之后才发现的）。这个bug还是希望厂家尽快放出解决方案，至少要在新售的机型里面解决，我自己也会尝试找找看能否用户自行修复。

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

屏幕偏移感觉无法接受

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

敢问屏幕偏移是怎么解决的？

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

敢问屏幕偏移是怎么解决的？

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

可惜屏幕有问题，我早就买了，屏幕一直有偏移=_=


----------



## hikari_calyx (Aug 17, 2017)

klorofill said:


> Hi there!
> 
> This is very very valuable information. Its good to know how to refresh the CUBE tablet! Now that we know for certain that the Cube can be flashed to the original firmware, what we need to know now if how to fix all the other outstanding problems, namely:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm a Chinese and I'm glad to help you.


----------



## klorofill (Aug 17, 2017)

*How do we fixe the display offset?*



hikari_calyx said:


> Yeah, I'm a Chinese and I'm glad to help you.

Click to collapse



YESSSS!!! Okay is there anywhere on the internet where we can find a solution to the display positioning/offset problem.

可惜屏幕有问题，我早就买了，屏幕一直有偏移=_=
敢问屏幕偏移是怎么解决的？

Unfortunately, the screen has a problem, I have bought this long ago, the screen has been offset = _ = Dare I ask how to solve the screen offset?

I really really really want to fix the display position/Screen offset issue... I have be searching everywhere I can for answers for a 3 weeks now...


----------



## laca52 (Sep 20, 2017)

lehetne a telefon nyelvét magyarrá tenni????


----------



## laca52 (Sep 25, 2017)

phone menü hungaryan????


----------



## joep1979 (Oct 16, 2017)

Has anyone figured out the Netflix issue?  It seems to be with all paid content because Hulu is not working as well.


----------

